# Kimber Micro Carry vs Glock 43



## saltwaterfisherman (Jan 5, 2014)

I am looking to purchase either a Kimber Micro Carry (.380) ACP or a Glock 43 (9MM) for my wife. Academy is selling the Kimber for $549 and the Glock for $499. Has anyone fired either of these, and what is your opinion?

I like the idea of the Glock 43 being a 9MM the ammo is cheaper and I think that it would have better stopping power. The problem that she has is that she has arthritis in her hands and I am wondering if the kick back is substantial compared to the .380. Any help would be appreciated.
Thank you,


----------



## czman (Aug 11, 2015)

Go somewhere and have HER shoot each one.Let HER pick which one she can operate and shoot the best.While Im a 9mm and Glock fan....the 380 is better than nothing.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I did a little research on the Glock 26 vs Glock 43 and a couple others. Sorry for the upside down pic. Bottom line is that the 26 is actually smaller in several categories then the 43. Plus it has a lot more capacity.


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

I have carried a small frame 45 for years ..... Just switched to a glock 26 to me glock is winner hands down Hard to tell its on you plus the round count is Higher....


----------



## capone (Feb 25, 2013)

Have her pick what feels good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

I keep seeing post of people haveing problems with the newer kimbers. I have several older ones that run just fine , however 1911's sized down are known to be jammers no matter who makes them. The kimber solo i have is ammo picky. As long as its feed the high dollar carry type ammo it runs fine. Ya try and shoot cheap fmj in it and it gets goofy. I knew this when i bought it tho and know that the smaller ya go in a 1911 frame the worse it can go. Also, alot of people dont know that kimbers and any well made gun will take a bit to "loosen up". So i wonder if some buy one and it jams the first 50 rounds and they think its ****. Hell even my Blackhawk took 200-300 to smooth out and run 100%. Anyway, just know what your getting into and test it before you carry it, alot. Goodluck


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

czman said:


> Go somewhere and have HER shoot each one.Let HER pick which one she can operate and shoot the best.While Im a 9mm and Glock fan....the 380 is better than nothing.


I agree with this. Never shot the Kimber but I have a G-43 and a G-26 and neither bothers me. On the other hand, my wife shoots a S&W 66 in .357, loves it and is deadly with it. She carries a S&W Ladysmith in .38 and hates to shoot it but it doesn't bother me so it is really an individual thing and only she can decide if the 9mm has to much recoil for her.


----------



## mlw85547 (Nov 2, 2015)

I wouldn't discount the 42 either. For a small 380 it does not have much kick. I have a 19, 26, 43, and 42. The 42 is surprisingly comfortable to shoot given its size. 43 has snap to it like a 27 does; for me at least. No experience with Kimber products. 

As RB II mentioned above the 43 is similar in dimension as the 26 (slightly taller), but it is noticeably thinner. 

I thought that the 43 would replace my 42, but it hasn't. If I cant carry my 26 on my hip then i'm normally in the pocket with the 42. The 43 does both, but for me its a little big in the pocket and a little low capacity for the hip.


----------



## T-Roy (Oct 4, 2004)

I will call out this statement:

The problem that she has is that she has arthritis

Get her a hammerless 38. Be done. Bought my wife a 26 and she could not work the slide efficiently. Now she has a 42 and she can work that. She does not have the struggle with arthritis. Since your wife struggles with arthritis, she may be efficient now. But why chance it. Us as men need to realize this is not what is best for the man, but what is easiest for the women to handle. Hammerless 38 can be shot from inside a purse and the bad guy will not know what happened until he hit the ground. 

Just my 2 pennies!


----------



## rudeman (Feb 3, 2015)

My wife and 2 daughters shoot the 43 and love them. I shot the 42 and it had the same recoil as the 43. I also have the 19 and we all can hit better with the 43. By the way I'm a Glock fan. I can ride around all day on the 4 wheeler and get the Glocks dirty and I can shoot the cheapest ammo I can find and it will go off every time. My 2 centavos. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## saltwaterfisherman (Jan 5, 2014)

Thank you everyone. I have always been a fan of Glock firearms. I have one that has always been reliable, and I am leaning it that direction.


----------



## sergeant69 (Sep 24, 2015)

i have heard all the bad things about kimbers for years. last year i bought a kimber covert in .45acp. from shot one to around 800 now, mostly using my lead reloads but also hor. xtp, all 230 gr, it has yet to hiccup. have cleaned it twice. i have never shot cheap factory in it, loaded w/gold dots when carried. funny thing is, when you hear about kimbers failures its always from the glock guys. when you hear from the kimber owners its almost always positive. but it IS a tite gun new and has to be broken in.


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

Colt mustang is another choice. Summertime that's my carry(fits in board short pocket easliy) Underwood +p hard cast and hps. 
Shoots like a dream(handling and accuracy). No comparison to Rugers LCP .380


----------

